# Chasing Birds!



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fished Tuesday morning with a buddy. Winds were blowing 5mph tops. We started with drifting a popular shell reef. After putting 2 in the box we saw some birds having a feeding frenzy. We motored over and the fun began. For the next 2 hours both my buddy and I pretty much hooked up on every cast. I was throwing a Down South Chicken of the "C" and my buddy started with a Norton Sand Shad Jr. in Texas Roach. Don't believe color made a difference.

It reached the point where the strikes would occur as soon as the lure hit the water. I don't have a lot of confidence with top waters but felt that it made sense to give it a try. I tied a bone Super Spook Jr. on and casted out. Never in my life have I seen a top water get smacked around so much. Caught several on top waters also. Those that know me must be thinking that conditions were perfect if I was catching them on tops, LOL!

It was a great 2 hours, we trolled behind the pod of birds the entire time. The video below puts it into perspective. It pretty much was like that the whole 2 hours. By far my greatest success under the birds. It was an experience that my buddy and I will never forget and we needed it


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I will miss you bro!


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

What was the keeper ratio? Just curiois


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

groundswatter said:


> What was the keeper ratio? Just curiois
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter. Being on the water with cherished friends is the greatest hook up.


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Dang...just wondering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

groundswatter said:


> What was the keeper ratio? Just curiois
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1:14

For every 14 fish caught there was only 1 keeper. It was a typical trout under the birds scenario, lots of under sized trout but a heck of a time. To Tommy's credit, I bumped this thread because my buddy who fished with me on that day passed away on Thursday. It was a heck of a day sad2sm


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Dang Matt sorry to hear man, definitely a day on the water to remember!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh man! Another good sign for fall. No more rain, I said no more rain! Bring on the fall fishing we have been waiting for. Sounds like it could be epic. Can't wait!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We passed by birds in Xmas bay today. Kids were blowed out so kept motoring. Pretty cool to motor past slicks and birds where you know fish are and not 5 boats WOT thru them but oh well. F Galveston bay! 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> 1:14
> 
> For every 14 fish caught there was only 1 keeper. It was a typical trout under the birds scenario, lots of under sized trout but a heck of a time. To Tommy's credit, I bumped this thread because my buddy who fished with me on that day passed away on Thursday. It was a heck of a day sad2sm


sorry to hear that. our fishing community condolences.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow..... what a mixed emotion post. One of your best ever days on the water, but having the loss of a good friend in the follow days. If that is him in the picture, he looks very young and healthy? ? ? Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

RIP Richard . He and I ran around together in High school , and worked together afterwards. He was a good dude .


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Wow..... what a mixed emotion post. One of your best ever days on the water, but having the loss of a good friend in the follow days. If that is him in the picture, he looks very young and healthy? ? ? Condolences to you and the family.


Dick, the original report was six months ago. What made the trip so special was there were already some dark clouds on the horizon and he knew it. He had incredible faith. The last picture was about 3 years back. Thanks.



Paul Marx said:


> RIP Richard . He and I ran around together in High school , and worked together afterwards. He was a good dude .


Thanks Paul, actually remember meeting you a couple of times.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend and fishing partner. Way too young.


----------

